# Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176)



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
I am new to this forum. I have one question. I am planing to apply under this visa option Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176). however i was told that if sponsors in Sydney are not eligible for this. can anyone please let me know if this is true. I read through the immigration site and according to that 


Where can a sponsor be living?

Your sponsor can live anywhere in Australia.

Would be great if someone can shed some light on this. 

Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

That does not sound correct, sponsors can be anywhere in AU. It's not as if you need to actually live with the sponsor, they are basically giving a promise of support in your behalf. 



rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> I am new to this forum. I have one question. I am planing to apply under this visa option Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176). however i was told that if sponsors in Sydney are not eligible for this. can anyone please let me know if this is true. I read through the immigration site and according to that
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

amaslam said:


> That does not sound correct, sponsors can be anywhere in AU. It's not as if you need to actually live with the sponsor, they are basically giving a promise of support in your behalf.



thank you for the prompt reply amaslam  I do agree with you its just that i heard this from a migration agent as well. was this the situation 1 year back ?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep,

Amaslam (as always) is correct. Your sponsor can live anywhere in Australia.

Dolly


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Yep,
> 
> Amaslam (as always) is correct. Your sponsor can live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> Dolly


 Hi,
First of all thank you for your prompt replies (Dolly , Amaslam). I have one more question. is there a priority listing for 175 and 176 group visas. do 176 visas take longer ? than 175 visas? 

Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Depends on a few things, 176 can be longer than a 175 if the 175 applicant has a job offer and the 176 applicant does not.

Please see the priority list here:
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/priority-processing.pdf

Note, 1,2,3 can be 176 as well but not family 176 (that is number 6).



rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> First of all thank you for your prompt replies (Dolly , Amaslam). I have one more question. is there a priority listing for 175 and 176 group visas. do 176 visas take longer ? than 175 visas?
> 
> Kind regards,
> Roger


----------



## koala18 (Jan 7, 2011)

hi everyone! 
I am new here. I submitted my application for Visa Sub-class 176. I know there was a new policy and according to DIAC I should expect updates about my application after 2012. How about you guys? I want to know updates on your respective applications and other alternatives if there are. Thanks in advance!


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

Note said:


> Hi Aslam,
> 
> The provided link is not working so can you please elaborate on what you mean by above line. As per my information PR 176 State Sponsorship (Not SMP) or Relative both have same priority and lies in Priority Group 3 which is also the case for PR 175.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

You are correct. regarding the Priority 3 statement.
You are into which priority???


admalik said:


> Hi Aslam,
> 
> The provided link is not working so can you please elaborate on what you mean by above line. As per my information PR 176 State Sponsorship (Not SMP) or Relative both have same priority and lies in Priority Group 3 which is also the case for PR 175.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

I haven't applied yet, just received Engineer Australia Assessment. Would be Applying soon
(InshAllah) for PR 176 ( Relative Sponsor).


----------



## teqkillah (Jan 29, 2011)

koala18 said:


> hi everyone!
> I am new here. I submitted my application for Visa Sub-class 176. I know there was a new policy and according to DIAC I should expect updates about my application after 2012. How about you guys? I want to know updates on your respective applications and other alternatives if there are. Thanks in advance!


were in the same situation right now. when did you applied your visa? mine was applied way back in 2009. unfortunately up to now i havent had a case officer. my uncle in sydney who is my sponsor did a followup i think last july. he was told to wait until the priority 1,2,3 and 4 to finished. estimated to commence next year 2012.


----------



## rg1prasad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have applied for 176 family sponsership in march 2011, so when can I expect visa? My occupation is in SOL.


----------

